# 13 week scan. Boy or girl? ANYMORE GUESSES? Gender scan on Saturday!



## kirstybumx3

Here is today's scan at 13 weeks exactly. Any gender guesses please? We find out on 25th Feb! 

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/D9A62F16-C5FB-46FD-B990-6F3CC731956C_zpsnrlyvheq.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl :pink:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Aww I can't see a nub but I will hazard a guess at girl from the skull.


----------



## x Zaly x

Im guessing girl x


----------



## skyraaa

Girl :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Oh how exciting! All girl guesses so far. I can't wait to find out :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girl


----------



## mara16jade

I think girl based on skull.:)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Gender scan in 5 days!!! Any last guesses?


----------



## 6lilpigs

No clear clues but guessing girl also for you 55/45:)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Wow all girl guesses :) the next few days are going to drag so much!


----------



## bobbillina

Boy! :p


----------



## lau86

Looks like a :pink: to me!


----------



## kirstybumx3

bobbillina said:


> Boy! :p

Haha thanks I needed that :haha:
I want to feel like I'm going into my scan at least a bit unsure lol.


----------



## Wish85

Aw I never saw this when you first posted Kirsty! No nub but I think it looks like :pink:


----------



## kirstybumx3

I posted scan photos on my social media accounts today and asked for last min gender guesses. I got 14 girl guesses and 5 boy guesses. Under 16 hours to go!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Can't wait for you to find out!


----------



## kirstybumx3

IT'S A BOY!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## george83

Congratulations!!


----------



## spunky84

Congratulations!


----------



## Wish85

Congrats lovely!


----------

